# How long have you had hedgehogs?



## Chevylady20 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm just curious because I got my first hedgehog the fall of 1998 her name was Pumpkin and if my dad's memory is right he paid 375 for her from a small breeder who has sadly passed away.Pumpkin was just 2 1/2 months old when i got her. Pumpkin passed away in 2007 at the tender age of 9. She was suppose to be my FFA breeding animal but even tho her and my best friends male mated all the time for 2 years she never did get pregnant. I think she hated him and refused to get pregnant with his children lol Pumpkin was spoiled rotten she went to school with me almost everyday, she didn't live in a cage even tho she had one she loved having free run of the house, she flew on the airplane with me wherever I went on vacation she went to 36 states in her life.
Pumpkin loved snakes if there was a baby snake around she could sniff it out and have it eaten before you knew it. She hated catfood so her diet was shrimp, boiled chicken, fish, fruits and veggies, cottage cheese, yogurt, mealies, the snakes, occationally she would eat steak but it wasnt a favorite. She also loved to swim lake, ocean, nasty pond didn't matter she loved water. She always followed me around I never had to worry about losing her She was my constant companion until the morning she passed away it wasn't a dramatic passing she was laying in bed and hubby and I were laying there talking and she got up and climbed on my chest stretched out and took her last breath  its weird because i never even thought about her getting old she never acted old and i guess that was a blessing. it's taken 6 years for me to get over losing her and get a hedgie again. But thank goodness I found Holly she has a great personality and everyday she gets a little bit less huffy with me  I'm hoping for at least 8 good years with her since she is almost a year old already but hopefully more. 

I've just been wondering if there is anyone else that got their first hedgies in the 90s.


----------



## Beloved Doll (Nov 21, 2013)

I got my first hedgehog in 2001 so I've had hedgehogs for 12 years. The oldest one I've had is Willow. She's 6.5 years old so far. Hilda used to hold the record at 6 years but Willow has surpassed her.

I would say my hedgehogs' life span tend to average out to 5 years. Very impressed to hear your went for 9 years!  And the fact she acted young through the whole time is doubly amazing!


----------



## Chevylady20 (Nov 8, 2013)

I didn't know how amazing it was for her to live that long until I joined here 3 weeks ago. I didn't own a computer back then and there wasnt much info about hedgies back then because they were so rare. I learned everything by trail and error and I guess I did pretty dang good  I'm so happy to have a hedgie again we are road tripping to Alabama tomorrow a 11 hour trip and I can't wait for Holly to get to go see all the sites pumpkin loved meeting new people and seeing new places and so far Holly seems to love a lot of the same things pumpkin did. We've had her 3 weeks and hubby says its almost like she is pumpkin reincarnated because she acts a lot like her.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Nine years?! AHHH what's your secret?? In my wildest dreams we will get to have half of that amount of time with our little hog.

We got our first ever hog, Henry, a little less than a year ago. He just had his first birthday. I actually didn't even know people had them as pets. I had never seen one before the day we got our little guy! Now I can't imagine life without him &#128521;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

I have had hedgehogs since the 90's. I remember seeing an ad in the paper and visiting the breeder, I thought they were amazing little creatures


----------

